# Measure 2 High fence hunting ban fails... Come on ND!



## CamoQueen1 (Nov 2, 2010)

With much excitement yesterday, I looked forward to "making a difference" with my vote! I especially was interested in Measure 2! I personally believe that with the failing on Measure 2 in North Dakota, we may be facing a continued streak of vacation hunters...
Is it really a thrill of a lifetime to pay a farmer to stay on his land only to have him dress out your kill and wrap it up for you before you return home? I just dont believe we are going to see many people taking the time to hunt with family and instill those values and morals that came with the experience of the land, the animals and the hunt...


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

You lost. Get over it.

If I really had a hard on about killing caged animals, I would work for the humane society. Oh man, all the dogs and cats that they get to "destroy" sounds like a blast!


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

If you dont like it, dont go on a canned hunt simple as that.

Plenty of good values and morals being taught "outside of the fence" every hunting season in ND


----------



## CamoQueen1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hotwing... I was under the assumption this was a friendly site but, again, if one must reply to people with less "class" so be it. My concern with Measure 2 being denied is that more and more we will see the loss of true hunting. You see, for me, paying a farmer to stay and hunt on his land is more of a vacation. The expectation now that farmers will dress out your kill and have it bagged and tagged for you before you go home just isnt hunting. If that's what we look forward to regarding "hunting" evolving of time, the future looks grim...

On a separate note, if canned hunting is anything like the border between the U.S. and Mexico, the wild life will find a way to get over the fence....


----------



## CamoQueen1 (Nov 2, 2010)

"Plenty of good values and morals being taught "outside of the fence" every hunting season in ND"

Wingaddict, I do agree with you... With only 12 canned hunting sites in ND, the number hasnt grown and will continue to remain 12. At the end of the day, the quote I had taken from your comment, I believe in 100%


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

You said it Troll, "You see, for me, paying a farmer to stay and hunt on his land is more of a vacation." FOR ME!!! Its fine that you feel that way. Hell, I feel that way. I just don't think it's my place or anybody else's place to tell them what they can or cannot do.

Where did you come up with this, "The expectation now that farmers will dress out your kill and have it bagged and tagged for you before you go home just isnt hunting". Who's expecting this?

Please leave the site. The debate is over. Move on to your next cause.


----------



## waterdog88 (Nov 4, 2010)

The last thing I would like to see and would be very disappointed if North Dakota becomes as commercialized as South Dakota. I haven't hunted in South Dakota just because of that. :eyeroll:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, CamoQueen, you have been on the site a whole day, with an amazing 4 posts(3 of them being here), and you are all wrapped up in the Pro Measure 2 BS and "making a difference"! You say you have very little hunting experience, so are you sure you know what "true hunting" really is? Are these really your own thoughts, or are you just spitting back what your "BF" has told you?

Paying to shoot at a HF operation or paying to hunt private land is all the same to me. It is distasteful no matter how you look at it. I won't ever pay any one for access to hunting.


----------



## CamoQueen1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow! I may not be an "experienced" hunter... And if it needs to be addressed, it may come as a shock to you but, women are able to form their own opinions...and if necessary, I have hunted consistently for 6 years now...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

CamoQueen, it just seems a little suspect that your first posts here are all jazzed up about measure 2. I have a wife of 5 years, a mother, and 4 older sisters, so yes, I do know about women having their own opinions. Don't try to make this a "battle of the sexes" thing. You said you are an inexperienced hunter, but you are throwing out some pretty strong feeling that I wouldn't expect to see from a new hunter. I asked a simple question, don't get so defensive!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is an issue people should be more worried about for wild life in ND...

in 2011-2012 more than 50% of the CRP contracts are going to becoming to an end. With most of that in the PLOTS program. Now watch what happens to access, populations of wildlife, etc. Maybe start to lobby for the state and your representatives in congress to help out with this.

Fight the good fight and not each other.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

One thing I have stated since the beginning of this HF debate this year is that this issue is nowhere near the top of the list of things threatening to end hunting as we know it in ND.

The loss of CRP and PLOTS acres in CRP is going to be huge. The lack of management of commercial hunting, or should I say pay hunting in ND paired with a ND Tourism Dept hell bent on bringing in more and more revenue through hunting without paying any attention at all to average hunters, resident and non-resident.

People need to get a hold of legislators now. Not in February, but now.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

waterdog88 said:


> The last thing I would like to see and would be very disappointed if North Dakota becomes as commercialized as South Dakota. I haven't hunted in South Dakota just because of that. :eyeroll:


funny SD has as much public land as ND if not more. Should know some facts before making it sound like it is texas here. At least we are smart enough to put a cap on nr waterfowl hunters. And if hf has anything to do with this how many hf operations do we have i know of 1 and there was another 1 but it went under due to lack of buisness.


----------



## mymanimal (Feb 1, 2009)

Your problem and many people's problem is that they are confusing high fence shooting with HUNTING! When you can see the clear line between the 2, you will change your mind. :bop: I signed the petition. I carried on for month in support of measure 2. Then I did my homework and also spent a little time here. Measure 2 is water under the bridge and for good reason. Now like posted earlier, we have bigger issues to start working on. We are probably already behind......


----------

